# Possible resource guarding of owner



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I'm am not sure it's happening, but I have noticed in a couple instances where it crosses my mind that it could be an indication. It's not necessary, but maybe a part of nature. He is not a resource guarder when it comes to any other possession. Is it possible for anyone to give me pointers as a preventive? He hasn't been aggressive at all....I'm trying to circumvent, mostly just posturing atm. Perhaps maybe more attention getting. Not sure....


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

The best way to prevent it becoming an issue is to work on it now! Show him that you're never a threat to him or his things. I do that by sitting with my puppy while she enjoys a bone, or food, or anything else of high value. I don't ever take it from her, but I can if need be, because I handle things that way generally. Matter of factly, not whimsically. That being said, you need to taylor your response or actions to your dog. Judge for yourself how far you can go, press those limits, and praise and treat wildly when those boundaries are stretched! It's a learned behavior, so teach it!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

tim_s_adams said:


> The best way to prevent it becoming an issue is to work on it now! Show him that you're never a threat to him or his things. I do that by sitting with my puppy while she enjoys a bone, or food, or anything else of high value. I don't ever take it from her, but I can if need be, because I handle things that way generally. Matter of factly, not whimsically. That being said, you need to taylor your response or actions to your dog. Judge for yourself how far you can go, press those limits, and praise and treat wildly when those boundaries are stretched! It's a learned behavior, so teach it!


Huh?

How does this address a dog resource guarding it's _owner_?

I have had more luck dealing with my dog's _possessiveness of me _by correcting inappropriate behavior and putting solid obedience on the dog so I can control him better.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

My GSD has resource guarding of me issues. Mostly in regards to other dogs, but also towards my signif every so often. Best thing I can say is nip the behavior in the bud with a meaningful correction. Let him know it is NOT acceptable. Also having solid obedience so you can control the dog helps as well - I'll put my dog in a down stay if I want to greet another dog, or send him to his bed with a place command if he starts getting grumbley around my boyfriend.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

The way I've successfully dealt with my dogs guarding me is just to move them out of the zone around me that they perceive should not be breached.It seems to calm them fastest if I walk them to an appropriate spot and put them in a down/stay and walk away from them vs sending them away.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Thanks all, those are things I can do to show that the behavior is not necessary. Trying to stay one step ahead of any potential issue. I think right now he may be just being a pushy pup and it may be more about him then his people. Either or same solution. I don't see him ever becoming aggressive, but calming him with solid OB.


----------

